# Sciatica in early pregnancy??



## Braven05

I've heard of people's sciatica being aggravated later on in pregnancy by the baby pushing on the nerve...but has anyone had their sciatica aggravated in _early_ pregnancy? I have, on two occassions in my life, had my sciatica act up...both times were _really_ bad. Last 3 days its been irritated again, but not quite as bad. Usually I get spasms...this time just pain sitting down and getting up. I thought I read somewhere that early pregnancy hormones could bother the nerve. Anyone else experience this? :shrug:


----------



## PAgal

I did! Last week it was pretty bad, discomfort down my butt and both legs, very annoying! I only rarely get sciatica issues too. It subsided when my cramps lessened so I'm guessing it was due to the expanding uterus?


----------



## LisaBananaman

I occasionally get sciatica but haven't felt anything yet - and FX I won't for a while!!

xxxx


----------



## Braven05

PAgal said:


> I did! Last week it was pretty bad, discomfort down my butt and both legs, very annoying! I only rarely get sciatica issues too. It subsided when my cramps lessened so I'm guessing it was due to the expanding uterus?

Oh jees, okay...cuz I'm still getting cramps. My issues are ALWAYS located in just my BUTT lol...hard to sit...I spent all day yesterday on the couch with a heating pad on my butt...hoping that it wouldn't make me too hot...man its painful. Thanksfully no spasms this time...hope its not going to do this my entire pregnancy!


----------



## CMarie

You aren't alone...I went into my doctor to ask about all the pain I've been having in my legs that start at my lower back and she found out that it was my sciatic nerve. I'm not a fan of Tylenol now that I'm pregnant so my doctor wants me to go into physio to loosen it up, but it's only going to get worse throughout the pregnancy. Sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Braven05

Nooooooooo lol


----------



## PAgal

Darn! I guess we'll just have to keep reminding ourselves about that little bundle of joy we are going to have when it's all over!!


----------



## HarliRexx

Mine bothers me all the time, sometimes worse than others, but it has been especially bothersome this wk (at 8wks). I've had xrays, chiropractic therapy for years but what has helped me the most is medical massage. It's actually very painful but it is so effective in realeasing whatever tension is causing your body to be unbalanced and put pressure on the nerve. I double checked with my doc and she said it is totally safe during pregnancy so I will be going back in a few weeks after the holidays. Good luck to the rest of you ladies in finding some relief!


----------



## Gbobs

I agree with the massage option. I've been having monthly sports massage on my back and chiropractic adjustments for nearly three years since I had back issues after slipping a disc. The massage really releases a lot of tension in my lower back muscles and glutes and the adjustments lessen it.


----------



## Worriedk

Hi,
Hope the pain eases soon. I'd never been bothered with sciatica before but from I was 6 weeks pregnant I have had it! It's like nerve pain shitting down bottom. Gets agony as day goes on and longer u r on feet! Spoke to a dr from work and he said to try ur partner massaging the area. I haven't tried this yet! He was able to show me the exact part giving the bother. Had 12 week scan today and told midwife and she said that sciatica in early pregnancy is common! Ahhhh!
Sorry that's not much use but just thought I'd share!
x


----------



## Frooty

I've suffered with Sciatica before i was preg but now i am it plays up more often as there is more pressure on the nerves


----------



## LabGeek42

Braven, did you hear news on your second hCG draw? Or did you post it somewhere and I completely missed it (which is entirely possible)?? 

I had MAJOR sciatic issues with my first pregnancy, but it wasn't until the end. I actually ended up on Vicodin for it, because it was so bad. I fell in a parking lot and had to be rushed to my dr.'s office - lol, how humiliating! So yeah, it's normal. :)


----------



## Braven05

LabGeek42 said:


> Braven, did you hear news on your second hCG draw? Or did you post it somewhere and I completely missed it (which is entirely possible)??
> 
> I had MAJOR sciatic issues with my first pregnancy, but it wasn't until the end. I actually ended up on Vicodin for it, because it was so bad. I fell in a parking lot and had to be rushed to my dr.'s office - lol, how humiliating! So yeah, it's normal. :)

You did miss it, lol. Second draw went from 82 to 284. NP said she still wanted it higher, but I think she's just full of it. Going in for one more set of bloods on Monday to see if we're still doubling, or rising at a good rate...and a sonogram...although I'm not entirely sure why since nothing will be visible. Kinda thinking about cancelling that if my bloods are good.


----------



## LabGeek42

Braven05 said:


> LabGeek42 said:
> 
> 
> Braven, did you hear news on your second hCG draw? Or did you post it somewhere and I completely missed it (which is entirely possible)??
> 
> I had MAJOR sciatic issues with my first pregnancy, but it wasn't until the end. I actually ended up on Vicodin for it, because it was so bad. I fell in a parking lot and had to be rushed to my dr.'s office - lol, how humiliating! So yeah, it's normal. :)
> 
> You did miss it, lol. Second draw went from 82 to 284. NP said she still wanted it higher, but I think she's just full of it. Going in for one more set of bloods on Monday to see if we're still doubling, or rising at a good rate...and a sonogram...although I'm not entirely sure why since nothing will be visible. Kinda thinking about cancelling that if my bloods are good.Click to expand...

Oh yay!!! I knew I wasn't looking hard enough. :) That's great news about your numbers. And that stupid nurse just doesn't want to admit that she's WRONG!!!! Sheesh. You're lucky...I don't get a sono until 1/19, when I'm 11 weeks. :( Boooo!!!


----------



## Braven05

Well there won't be anything there so see...lol...I made an appointment with a new office for January 13th - I'll be 8 weeks...I don't know if I'll get a scan then, but I'm pretty sure, as long as my bloods are good on Monday, I'm going to cancel the scan, because I don't know why there is a need for it.


----------



## LabGeek42

True. Plus, there are a lot of iffy things that early that techs/drs probably shouldn't even mention because they turn out to be nothing. That's my silver lining...lol!


----------



## moomin_troll

I got sciatica with Zane and it was made worse after he was born so I had to go physio, well past month I've not been able to do any and I'm only early on but my hips are playing up so much.
I'm going to start yoga at 12 weeks and that's supposed to relieve pressure from ur hips and take the pain away x


----------



## born2bamum

I know this is an old thread but lord I'm in so much pain. is anyone else suffering I can hardly walk at times. I'm twelve weeks !

Laura x


----------



## BeesKnees

born2bamum said:


> I know this is an old thread but lord I'm in so much pain. is anyone else suffering I can hardly walk at times. I'm twelve weeks !
> 
> Laura x

Talk to your doctor about a condition called Sacroiliitis. It's the inflammation of the Sacroiliatic joint which is right by the sciatic nerve often mistaken for sciatica. Before I was pregnant I had it. It was AWFUL! Many woment get it in pregnancy when the hormone Relaxin relaxes ligaments to help you adjust for baby.

Does it hurt when you turn over in your bed at night? Lean over a grocery cart? 

The only cure for me was a Cortisone injection guided by X-ray. Not possible to do when pregnant. Doc could prescribe a course of physical therapy and exercises to strengthen your muscles and core. I also got a belt to wear on my low hips to provide support (called an SI belt). I don't know if those can be worn in pregnancy. 

Talk to your doc, you might need to see an orthopaedic doctor too. Good luck to you. I KNOW the misery. :hugs:


----------



## erikab922

born2bamum said:


> I know this is an old thread but lord I'm in so much pain. is anyone else suffering I can hardly walk at times. I'm twelve weeks !
> 
> Laura x

Hi Laura, I'm around 10ish weeks and I'm the same as you, I walk around like an old lady (when I can walk!), going up and down the stairs is beyond painful. If I'm sitting up in bed reading and I feel a sneeze coming on, I know to expect a world of pain. I'm going to try to get in to see my osteopath this week, I'll post if it brings me any joy!


----------



## Laughing Girl

I have had a few twinges this week, just in the rhs of my bottom. I mentioned it to my acupuncturist and she said it is really common in early pregnancy, stuck a needle in my bum and away it went!!


----------



## erikab922

Laughing Girl said:


> I have had a few twinges this week, just in the rhs of my bottom. I mentioned it to my acupuncturist and she said it is really common in early pregnancy, stuck a needle in my bum and away it went!!

Oooh, acupuncture, I never thought of that - will give that a go as well!


----------

